# I Can't Sleep!



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

7 hours till I leave my house and head to North Jersey to shop for my Ruby Red Spilo...I just can't control my excitement, can't wait to visit our sponsers and see all the beautiful piranhas they all stock.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I know how it is. I feel that way sometimes when waiting for a shipment... in fact... should be getting a new shipment on Tues.







Hope you find the monster you are looking for


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Tonight is one of those nights you have a "Piranha Dream"


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its over-rated anyhow


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

im drunk and have to do first aid training tomarow at work at 7 so no sleep till brooklyn


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fun,fun sucking face with a doll drunk. Lmao.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

haha, definitely a night full of piranha dreams, now I start my journey up and back for my little demon. Pics to follow.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

have a safe trip


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

So did you get it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

7 hours or 17 or something?

You posted at 1:30 (site time) so you would leave at 8:30 and I thought you were still a few hours away and it sounds odd if you are only expecting to get there at like 10pm. 17 would make more sense if its adding 8-10 hours sleep.

Either way good luck and be sure to pick a beauty.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

mmmm, I apologize, my timelines are always terribly inaccurate due to the fact that I'm chronically late for everything. Regardless after a late start, a halfway stop to cure the munchies at white castle, we got to the shark aquarium around 1. We went there first because everyone I called said their fish were closer to 4 inches, and I was looking for a rrs closer to 2"-3". I've got to say I was pretty impressed by the shark aquariums selection, they even had like 5 or 6 of a species of piranha that wasn't for sale yet because it had yet to be identified (they were mean, their teeth were protruding like a sand tiger shark and they were trying hard to get each other through the glass). I found the rrs and they had 3 in the size range I wanted, but one was trying her best to get through the glass at the rhoms twice her size on the other side of the glass and I knew that was my fish. She's home, acclimated and super happy and active. She wouldn't eat (i bought silversides which is what she ate at the store) and she didn't eat in the 20 minutes I left it in there, but I know this is common and I'm going to keep trying everyday while my wife and I sit in front of the tank and if she doesn't eat in 20 min I'm pulling it as I hope for her to eventually become hand fed. I'll post pics tomorrow as I left her in the dark so she'd become more comfortable in her tank. Her tank sits next to my 150 gallon pygo tank and she has been right up against the glass "chasing" my reds haha. Any advice anyone has about ruby red spilos or with acclimating and getting a new fish to eat I welcome any and all advice as this is my first non pygo piranha!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrts on the new ruby


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you very much. Had a couple of coffee mugs of scotch and figured I had to try to get at least a couple of day one pics. They were taken on my canon hd camera so I had to resize them to get them to upload, hope they look alright

Oh, looks alright! Thats my new 2.5" ruby red spilo, she's got great colors, I've just got to figure out a way to take better pictures. The camera is a very nice camera so I'm sure the problem is me, but I'll get it figured out by tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pics of the unidentified piranhas?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice little ruby red. I was at SA last saturday and them. cute little guy.
let it settle down first then take picture at night with room light off only tank light on. this way you don't have to use flash and the color won't get washed out by the flash. you can crop picture to show just the fish so we can get a up close look.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks a lot for the help brotha. Nice to get some imput from another fellow New Jersian, haha. Where you from? You live up that way? I am glad I live so far away from there, I would be broke haha. I'm also so glad I drove up and picked out my fish. All of the fish were beautiful, but this one had enough personality for all 3 of them in the size range I was looking for. I know sometimes store attitude doesn't translate to real attitude, but, knock on wood, she is very well adjusted, stalking back and forth in the tank fearlessly, and not quite finger chasing, but coming up to the glass to check out me, my wife, and especially my dog hahaha. I'm trying to get a pic of my boxer having a stare down with my ruby red spilo haha.

Oh, also I commented on your thread over in the SA section on that half tail brandtii, I really thought that fish was really aggressive and a pretty cool fish, especially for the price. Also did you see the 4 or 5 p's they had over top of the RRS that weren't for sale because they hadn't been identified? They looked badass, really aggressive and very nice teeth. All I had was my cell phone for pics unfortunately, I know next time to take the nice camera haha. Also can anyone tell me how I get the banners in my signature for the types of p's I keep? Now that I have more than one type I'm all over the banners haha.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Keeper Tags


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks so much...here's my next last question ( and my final coffee mug of scotch). I have an apple computer and am having a hell of a time getting my pictures and videos on here. Because both are in HD and the video are in MP4 format I can't get them up. Now I have them uploaded on youtube (the vids) but I don't know how to get them onto our website. The pictures I'm figuring out but I'm at a dead end with the vids...I have an awesome vid of my reds eating a mouse ( a once every 60 day treat) but the mouse almost escapes up the heater cord, its a hilarious blooper on youtube but I wan't to post it here...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tampa2Josh said:


> Thanks so much...here's my next last question ( and my final coffee mug of scotch). I have an apple computer and am having a hell of a time getting my pictures and videos on here. Because both are in HD and the video are in MP4 format I can't get them up. Now I have them uploaded on youtube (the vids) but I don't know how to get them onto our website. The pictures I'm figuring out but I'm at a dead end with the vids...I have an awesome vid of my reds eating a mouse ( a once every 60 day treat) but the mouse almost escapes up the heater cord, its a hilarious blooper on youtube but I wan't to post it here...


copy the youtube link, click the "insert media" icon when you reply or post a thread (it's the one that looks like 3 pictures together), paste the link and click insert.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

That could definitely be them because at this point they looked very similar to your pics minus the spots which obviously would fade with age. Thanks for the help with the link, I'm going to try that now before I head to bed, and here's one last pic of my new Spilo that I zoomed in a little more. I promise better pics with better quality ASAP. Hey JP I don't know what kind of stuff you're into outside of p's but my wife and friends and I go to a lot of fun concerts from Philly all the way up towards your neck of the woods so depending what kind of music and stuff you're interested in I'd love to meet up and grab a beer and talk fish if we're ever in the same area (no I'm not some creeper that belongs on 'to catch a predator', just a regular dude who doesn't have enough dudes to talk fish with, sorry if I sound desperate haha)!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> I live about 30 miles from AS, AE and SA.
> I think these are those not for sale fish. G had it on the other side of the store a year or two ago then moved them to the piranha side. since they are not for sale I didn't bother to take any recent pics but I think these are the same fish from years back.


Those are P.Striolatus


----------

